# Mac Performat 630 à remettre en route



## ericb59 (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un Mac Performa 630 avec lecteur CD.
MAc os se lance, mais bloque à un moment, et je n'obtient jamais le bureau...

N'ayant aucune connaissance dans les Mac anciens, j'en appel à votre aide
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire si je peux tenter quelque chose pour le relancer ?

Ou bien comment je peux le réinstaller complètement ? avec Quel Version de Mac OS ?
Et où trouver les diquettes ou CD, car je ne les ai pas...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Bienvenue sur MacGé.

il faudrait nous dire plus précisément à quel moment cela bloque. Que se passe t-il très exactement.
Au niveau système le 7.5.3 est dispo sur le site d'Apple.

Après, remettre en route une machine comme ça, c'est juste pour voir ce que ça fait parce que à l'usage c'est dépassé


----------



## matacao (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Bien souvent une réinstallation du système suffit. 

Par contre les LC et Performa 630 ont des problèmes d'alim mal dimensionné qui ont tendance à griller (j'en ai 3 et les trois alim ont grillé) donc ne le laisse pas tourner trop longtemps et surtout dépoussière le bien si tu veux qu'il marche longtemps.


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2014)

Tu peux essayer le "safe boot" : dès le "boing" tu appuie sur la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) pendant au moins 10/15s avant de lâcher la touche


----------



## ericb59 (26 Mai 2014)

merci pour ces réponse...

Ce qui se passe exactement...
Et bien ça démarre, ca boot sur HD, je vous une image MAC OS et bienvenue...
J'entend le HD fonctionner un moment, puis plu rien...

Avec Shift au démarrage c'est pareil....

Je me suis fait un CD de MAC OS 7.5 mais je n'arrive pas à faire booter le 630 dessus !
IL y a une astuce ?


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2014)

Plus rien ?
Ecran noir ? Ca reste sur un écran blanc ?


----------



## ericb59 (27 Mai 2014)

non, ce que je veux dire c'est que ça reste sur une image tel que celle-ci :
http://www.techrun.in/images/macos7.jpg

Le message indiqué est bienvenue Et il n'y a aucun icônes qui apparait  en bas de l'écran


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2014)

D'après MacTracker il faut le "System Enabler 405" pour booter ce Mac.
En revanche, je ne me souviens absolument pas si ça se traduit par ce symptôme s'il est absent ?


----------



## magicPDF (28 Mai 2014)

> il faut le "System Enabler 405" pour booter ce Mac.


Pour autant que je me souvienne il y avait ça aussi sur mon LC 475 (frère presque jumeau du Performa 600).
Je crois que ça servait à simuler la présence d'une unité de calcul dans le processeur ou je ne sais plus quoi, car ces machines utilisent un 68040 "light" et non pas un 68040 "normal".


----------



## ericb59 (28 Mai 2014)

je n'ai pas bien saisi ce que c'est au juste ce system ensabler ?


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2014)

ericb59 a dit:


> je n'ai pas bien saisi ce que c'est au juste ce system ensabler ?



C'est un petit fichier qui doit être placé à la racine du dossier système.
Ca doit se trouver assez facilement sur le Net


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mai 2014)

ici par exemple


----------

